# New Stanley 2200 Lumen (so it says!) LED Spotlight At Walmart



## mikekoz (Feb 14, 2015)

I was in Walmart today and saw a new Stanley Fatmax spotlight and was wondering if anybody here has picked one up yet. A year or so ago they had another one that claimed 2000 lumens, but as it turned out, was only 700. Nowhere on the package did it state 2200 lumens....it was on a separate sticker on the package, just like the last one. I do not think it is the same light as it appeared to be a bit larger than the 700 lumen model, which I own. Does anybody have one of these yet??


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 17, 2015)

In case anybody cares, the light is not 2200 lumens! I picked it up at Walmart yesterday and it is the same brightness as the 700 lumen model that I purchased a little over a year ago. The packaging has misleading lumen ratings on it just like the older version did :shakehead. The model number of the new one is SL10LEDS, old LEDLIS. The trigger on the new one controls the brightness and it is apparently regulated, old model had a button to change modes and I do not remember if it was regulated or not. Either way, I will be returning it.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Feb 17, 2015)

If you dedome that light it's got a HECK of a tight beam. I de-domed mine and you can't get a better thrower for the money. Especially considering it includes batteries and a charger. I'd like to up the current a but as I think it can easily handle it given the massive aluminum hestsink. Vinh got quite a bit out of one, ~500kCd I think...


----------



## faeded (Mar 2, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> If you dedome that light it's got a HECK of a tight beam. I de-domed mine and you can't get a better thrower for the money. Especially considering it includes batteries and a charger. I'd like to up the current a but as I think it can easily handle it given the massive aluminum hestsink. Vinh got quite a bit out of one, ~500kCd I think...


i have one modded, dedomed xpg-2 with a projector lens from tv...it throws very very very far.
question...you mention current increase?how?how would i do this? i think its at about 1.74 now


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Mar 2, 2015)

faeded said:


> i have one modded, dedomed xpg-2 with a projector lens from tv...it throws very very very far.
> question...you mention current increase?how?how would i do this? i think its at about 1.74 now


I have no idea how to do it specifically. Have to solder in resistors I think? Vinh is the expert. 

I want pictures of your modded one!


----------



## faeded (Mar 4, 2015)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I have no idea how to do it specifically. Have to solder in resistors I think? Vinh is the expert.
> 
> I want pictures of your modded one!


i googled his name and read some info on sens resistors etc etc...found online calculator, thanks for the clues....this is exactly what i was looking for.

i will post some pics tonight of it as well as a few others and some beamshots.


----------



## faeded (Mar 7, 2015)

first and second beamshot is a cheap ultrafire mod with stripped and polished metal, u3 led and 3.04 driver. has a glass lens from my klx motortcycle headlight...and a rlt type collar i made by cutting a chinese meditation ball inn half and polishing the inside. it is a thrower as well as a flooder...bigtime.
3rd beam is the fatmax mod with the other half of chinese ball for the rlt....one xp-g2 and a 75mm projector lens from tv. it throws very very far... when i take pics of beamshots the never come out good?i dont know why but they seem so faint.
the bullet shell i found on my property which is close to twentyninepalms usmc base, ca....i cleaned and polished it and now is a flashlight.
these are just a few of many ive been working on.




[/URL] 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 7, 2015)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## faeded (Mar 8, 2015)

cannon powershot flash off


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, are you using a tripod? If not, get one. Lol
Higher iso and longer shutter time (we all experiment till we get it) will allow clearer beam shots. Make sure your light & camera are motionless during shooting or you'll get blur.


----------



## faeded (Mar 8, 2015)

thankyou for the tips.. i am still very new to all this
my new addiction


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 8, 2015)

NP, we all started somewhere!


----------

